# Ivy Bridge Supported on H61 Chipset Boards?



## Vendor (Apr 10, 2012)

I've seen through many sites, even the dirt cheap h61 boards like DH61WW will support ivy bridge processor, can anybody confirms if it's due 'coz if that's the right i am gonna buy  i5 3570K... next year, when i get paid my revenue from my site.

http://www.eteknix.com/news/all-msi-z68-and-h61-boards-to-support-ivy-bridge/
forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2222479


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Apr 10, 2012)

Congratulations, you missed the obvious:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGA_1155


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes it is, My Biostar already has the bios for 22nm


----------



## Vendor (Apr 10, 2012)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Congratulations, you missed the obvious:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGA_1155



i looked for ivy bridge on wikipedia, but h61 wasn't listed... so i was in a bit of a doubt.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry for the A-hole reply, it was uncalled for.

The link was to "LGA 1155," the socket for SB.  It has H61 listed as supporting IB.


----------

